# Weltmeister Japan!!!!!!!!!!!



## adriane (17 Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch Japan zum WM-Titel!!!!!:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:

und den USA zum zweiten Platz


----------



## DerMarx (18 Juli 2011)

Wer hätte das gedacht nach so einem Spiel


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2011)

adriane schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Japan zum WM-Titel!!!!!:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:
> 
> und den USA zum zweiten Platz








:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch den Japanerinnen, sie können Elfer:thumbup:.
Die Amerikanerinnen machen es wie die englischen Herren, die können es auch nicht


----------



## tommie3 (18 Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!
Schön das diese Arroganz der Amis mal wieder nen Dämpfer gekriegt hat.


----------



## syd67 (18 Juli 2011)

Max100 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch den Japanerinnen, sie können Elfer:thumbup:.
> Die Amerikanerinnen machen es wie die englischen Herren, die können es auch nicht



jep recht haste:thumbup:
aber die weltbesten elferschlaffies sind seit heut die vom zuckerhuetchen
die haben ja nicht einen getroffen


----------



## adriane (18 Juli 2011)

:thx: für die super antworten!!!!!!!
Ihr sprecht mir aus dem Herzen was die Amis angeht!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2011)

Die armen,armen Amis


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2011)

syd67 schrieb:


> jep recht haste:thumbup:
> aber die weltbesten elferschlaffies sind seit heut die vom zuckerhuetchen
> die haben ja nicht einen getroffen




Ja, das habe ich auch gehört, die Ami-Mädchen haben ja wenigstens 1 x getroffen


----------



## Marco2 (18 Juli 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Juli 2011)

Das war wirklich ein tolles Spiel gestern Abend mit den richtigen Siegerinnen!


----------



## Nielebock (18 Juli 2011)

Man sollte die Japanerinen nicht unterschätzen nun haben Sie bewiesen,das Sie sehr guten Fußball spielen können und der Lohn-Weltmeister da haben die Amis schlechte Karten gehabt-aus der Traum.


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

That's great


----------



## Mickykatze (18 Okt. 2014)

0:2 Dann Weltmeister


----------

